# What does DK mean?



## thadeus40 (Dec 30, 2011)

A pattern I want to use recommends a yarn that I have no access to but it refers to it as DK. I can't find DK translated in any abbreviation tables. I have a feeling it may be a light weight yarn...maybe #3 weight...any clues for me?


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

I think it is weight 4 or 5, actually - a thicker, bulky yarn - I may be wrong though.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> A pattern I want to use recommends a yarn that I have no access to but it refers to it as DK. I can't find DK translated in any abbreviation tables. I have a feeling it may be a light weight yarn...maybe #3 weight...any clues for me?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DK means double knitting. It depends on where you are or, more correctly, where the pattern is from to determine actual size. Here in US DK is smaller, like a #3. Some countries talk of our #4 knitting worsted as a double knitting yarn. The best thing to do is look at the gauge given on the pattern and look for a yarn that is the same or very close. There are also several charts on line - conversion charts, etc. that give different arn sizes for different countries. There is probably one here in Links an Resources.


----------



## JuliaCummings (Oct 25, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> A pattern I want to use recommends a yarn that I have no access to but it refers to it as DK. I can't find DK translated in any abbreviation tables. I have a feeling it may be a light weight yarn...maybe #3 weight...any clues for me?


I agree with others that DK is similar to a light worsted. It is slightly lighter than Aran.

Dreamweaver gives good advice to look at the guage quoted in your pattern and then look for a yarn that will knit up to that guage.

Alternatively, if you are in the US, this website will give you access to DK yarn - or (if you look in the top-left corner of the page) you can switch to their site in Canada, Australia, New Zealand - so where ever you are, you should be able to get your hands on some DK!!!
http://us.deramores.com/dk-knitting-yarn

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

My experience is that DK is slightly lighter than worsted (smaller around)but larger than sock. It usually takes a smaller needle than worsted. It stands for Double Knitting but I have no clue what that means. I hope someone can shed light on that.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Double knitting yarn is the most common weight of yarn in the UK, it's used for nearly everything from baby clothes to sweaters for adults, scarfs, mittens and gloves. And before I moved here it was all I ever used to knit with apart from when I wanted to use a chunkier weight yarn such as Aran or a cotton type yarn.


----------



## thadeus40 (Dec 30, 2011)

A thousand thanks to you all. You never fail me!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I found this in the yarn standards website; hope it helps:

http://knitting.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi=1/XJ&zTi=1&sdn=knitting&cdn=hobbies&tm=27&gps=561_250_1187_512&f=00&su=p284.13.342.ip_&tt=2&bt=0&bts=0&zu=http%3A//www.yarnstandards.com/

Look at the blue-colored ribbon on the left side and click on "Standard Yarn Weight System"


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I bookmarked the above site and then print the chart and take it with me when shopping for yarn.


----------



## thadeus40 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for the link. I printed it and will keep it with me when yarn shopping...it's exactly what I needed.


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

thadeus40 said:


> A pattern I want to use recommends a yarn that I have no access to but it refers to it as DK. I can't find DK translated in any abbreviation tables. I have a feeling it may be a light weight yarn...maybe #3 weight...any clues for me?


it means double knit wool (i think thats 8ply)


----------



## dkclaw (Jan 2, 2012)

Dk is a yarn weight between sport and worsted. It's sort of like a thicker sport weight.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It means double knit or 8 ply.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> A pattern I want to use recommends a yarn that I have no access to but it refers to it as DK. I can't find DK translated in any abbreviation tables. I have a feeling it may be a light weight yarn...maybe #3 weight...any clues for me?


DK stands for Double Knit weight, it's the most commonly used grade of yarn in the UK. It typically knits at 22-24 stitches and 28-30 rows over 4"/10cms in stocking stitch using 4mm (US size 6) needles, ribbing for cuffs etc., is usually done with 3.25mm (US size 4) needles.

There isn't a direct US equivalent, it's somewhere between sportweight and a light worsted, so you may have to use a slightly different needle size to achieve the required gauge for the pattern when substituting.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

DK stands for Double Knitting. 
(A term used in the UK. and I think Australia too).
You can find a comparison chart for yarns at Craft Yarn Council's web site. 
DK yarn (#3) is a little thinner than worsted weight (#4).

Hope this helps.


----------



## JSDesign (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi from England,
Interesting question. Even though the DK means double knitting yarn, it is still possible that the yarn will vary in thickness. Even the actual colour of the yarn can make a difference. You may of course have come across this sort of thing when selecting a different MAKE of yarn. Most modern yarns have the tension/needle size/ball yardage on the ball band these days, which may be of some help. Happy knitting JuliaJSDesigns


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

DK/8 Ply is used in both England and Australia. It is 2 plys smaller than Aran. In England Aran is basically 10 ply yarn. Some baby items in England are made in 2 ply, 3 ply, or 4 ply as well as DK/8 ply yarn. It is double knitting in England and 8 ply in Australia.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

DK as you say stands for double knitting, that is it is double the thickness of 4ply fingering, here in Australia it is referred to as 8ply. When I was in the USA a few years ago I bought yarn and pattern knitted in Red Heart, it must have been worsted as it was slightly thicker than DK but not as thick as Aran


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I use worsted in place of DK.Use the size needles to get correct guage.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Since making a dress for myself using DK weight yarn I prefer knitting with it over worsted weight. It is difficult to find because stores like Walmart, Joann Fabric, Hobby Lobby, and Michaels have a tendency to carry only sock, worsted, and bulky yarns. I came across it at a local yarn store I was visiting while traveling. So far I've only been able to order. I ordered Mary Maxim DK and really liked working with it. It is a 100$ acrylic although I prefer knitting with blended yarns. I saw somewhere where Caron Simply Soft is to be available in a lighter weight, but I have never seen anywhere in the stores. On their website it is listed as a new product and appears to be more of the DK weight than worsted because of the gauge listed. Shows pretty colors available, but don't know where to buy.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> A pattern I want to use recommends a yarn that I have no access to but it refers to it as DK. I can't find DK translated in any abbreviation tables. I have a feeling it may be a light weight yarn...maybe #3 weight...any clues for me?


MEANS DOUBLE KNIT weight


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> A pattern I want to use recommends a yarn that I have no access to but it refers to it as DK. I can't find DK translated in any abbreviation tables. I have a feeling it may be a light weight yarn...maybe #3 weight...any clues for me?


You are right it is a #3 weight.

http://community.knitpicks.com/page/1984936age:8101


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> A pattern I want to use recommends a yarn that I have no access to but it refers to it as DK. I can't find DK translated in any abbreviation tables. I have a feeling it may be a light weight yarn...maybe #3 weight...any clues for me?


Baby yarn. Try Bernat yarns and yes its #3.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

or DK stands for Dizzy Knitter...


----------



## mabj (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes it is number 3. A sport weight.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

DK Yarn falls between sport and worsted yarn. You get 5.25 stitches -6 stitches for every 1 inch. It's referred to as Sport Weight yarn (dk=double knitting) interchangeable, but they do have a slight difference.Use these yarns for socks, accessories, shawls, wraps, & heirloom sweaters like those by Norwegian ski clothing. This info came from www.knitpicks.com..if you go to the yarn tutorial you will see this info.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thadeus40 said:
> 
> 
> > A pattern I want to use recommends a yarn that I have no access to but it refers to it as DK. I can't find DK translated in any abbreviation tables. I have a feeling it may be a light weight yarn...maybe #3 weight...any clues for me?
> ...


English yarns 2ply, 3ply, 4ply, DK, chunky and Aran Wools.
Not used as much now are 2ply and 3ply. Double Knitting you would use size 8 and 10 needles and Aran 8 and 6.


----------



## witchyfrog (Mar 1, 2012)

DOUBLE KNITTING YARN!


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> Thank you so much for the link. I printed it and will keep it with me when yarn shopping...it's exactly what I needed.


QUESTION??? HOW did you print it? When I show 'print preview', it only shows what is on the side. I consider myself to be semi computer savvy, but cannot get the chart to print. I tried copy and paste, and the entire thing is one word wide all the way down multiple pages. HELP!!!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree depending on where you see the DK , it could refer to a specific yarn weight or double knit.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> A pattern I want to use recommends a yarn that I have no access to but it refers to it as DK. I can't find DK translated in any abbreviation tables. I have a feeling it may be a light weight yarn...maybe #3 weight...any clues for me?


In the UK its "double knit" in the USA its "worsted". This url gives the conversions.

http://www.theknittingsite.com/knitting-conversion-tables/


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

thadeus40 said:


> A pattern I want to use recommends a yarn that I have no access to but it refers to it as DK. I can't find DK translated in any abbreviation tables. I have a feeling it may be a light weight yarn...maybe #3 weight...any clues for me?


DK stands for double knit wool xx


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

HI, I knit childs sundress from a US pattern which asked for worsted weight cotton/wool blend yarn. I searched my stash and found pink and white DK wool knit a test piece and gave it a try it worked out perfectly and so I knit it in red snd white too. 
I knit it using 3.25mm and 4mm needles. The wool is thicker than 4 ply and thinner than aran. I Hope this helps, Tessa 28


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

The chart I see I'm not sure if its correct. I always thought sportweight was 3 ply.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

JuliaCummings said:


> thadeus40 said:
> 
> 
> > A pattern I want to use recommends a yarn that I have no access to but it refers to it as DK. I can't find DK translated in any abbreviation tables. I have a feeling it may be a light weight yarn...maybe #3 weight...any clues for me?
> ...


Hi Julia,

Thank you for sharing this link. My LYS doesn't have a large choice of yarn, buttons and needles and the nearest other place is one and a half hour by car. I found some cute buttons for a WIP for my granddaughter. You really make my day!


----------



## chrisdeitchley (Jan 24, 2012)

A shop owner (American) once told me: During WWII in England, knitters were knitting for the war effort but yarn was limited. Basically only one kind and weight of yarn was available...DK. Knitters used 1 strand for knitting socks and other lighter gauge items. But they used 2 strands (Double Knitting) for sweaters and heavy scarves. I have no idea if this is really true, but it is a wonderful story and certainly speaks to our British friends' resourcefulness.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

My Mum, Gran and Aunts knit during World War 2 and there was 1,2,3,4 ply and DK available and a wool called fisherman's weight which could be todays arran, I was born just as the war ended and my Mum knit me a lot of delicate, lacy clothes. She also taught my Dad to knit during the war, He was a Welsh Guard, and he took wool and needles with him and knit mitts and scarfs for himself and his comrades. At the age of 9 I asked to learn to knit, my Mum said she was busy knitting our school sweaters so to ask my Dad. He taught me to knit until I asked to do cable stitch and he said he worked with 2 kneedles not three so to ask my Mum. She taught me and then I helped her knit our school sweaters. Tessa28


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

It is an English weight of wool about #3 or light worsted. You will need to do a sample square to make sure that your guage is right. if it is flunny or bumpy yarn it is normally a slightly heavier weight


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

The pattern for the hat that is my avatar called foe DK yarn. I was in the same situation as you. No one knew what it was in the yarn stores. I finally just used worsted weight and it turned out fine. Of course, I wasn't making it especially for someone; it went to charity. However, it may not have been entirely correct size wise.
Rosie


----------



## JSDesign (Apr 30, 2011)

I was very young at the end of the war but I was taught to knit by my mother. To make-ends-meet we knitted hot water bottle covers and knee blankets (no central heating in those days). Our yarn was mainly from old garments which were pulled down and reused. The "good" yarn was used to make garments, perhaps add a length to the bottom of a rather short jumper. My father-in-law was not fit enough to go to war having fallen from a great height so he was given needles and yarn to knit socks for the war effort. JuliaJSDesigns


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

At 67 years of age I remember the day when yarn weight was done by "ply". A one ply was very thin like sock yarn , two ply was usually for baby things, three ply I believe was DK and four ply was what is worsted or Aran type yarn. Am I making any sense and does anyone else remember these terms? Linda


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

At 67 years of age I remember the day when yarn weight was done by "ply". A one ply was very thin like sock yarn , two ply was usually for baby things, three ply I believe was DK and four ply was what is worsted or Aran type yarn. Am I making any sense and does anyone else remember these terms? Linda


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

lfitzie said:


> At 67 years of age I remember the day when yarn weight was done by "ply". A one ply was very thin like sock yarn , two ply was usually for baby things, three ply I believe was DK and four ply was what is worsted or Aran type yarn. Am I making any sense and does anyone else remember these terms? Linda


I remember the days when each ball of DK was a different thickness...even if it was the same company, colour and serial numbers!!!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DK means double knitting. It depends on where you are or, more correctly, where the pattern is from to determine actual size. Here in US DK is smaller, like a #3. Some countries talk of our #4 knitting worsted as a double knitting yarn. The best thing to do is look at the gauge given on the pattern and look for a yarn that is the same or very close. There are also several charts on line - conversion charts, etc. that give different arn sizes for different countries. There is probably one here in Links an Resources.


Dreamweaver, is there a way one can ck. yarn to determine its weight if there is no label on it. e.g. I bought a lot of yarn at Spinrite's tent sale. I purchased it by the pound, but I do not know whether it is sport weight or DK. I know it is definitely not worsted (#4). It is much thinner. I would appreciate your expertise or anyone else's that may know.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I made a copy of the Yarn Weight System. Good information there.


----------



## scented orchid (Feb 11, 2012)

I am from the Uk and I get my wool from Deramores in the Uk. Here it stands for double Knitting, you may need a conversion chart if you live in the usa or elsewhere im not sure. I know that other countries like the Usa use different names and weights for there yarns. Double Knitting is lighter than aran. Don't know if this has helped at all. Depends where you buy your wool or pattern from and where you live.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

I wanted to use two strands of sock (fingering) yarn to knit an item. I find knitting with one solid and one variegated yarn tones down the striping and pooling of some variegated yarns. I was unsure how to calculate the "weight" of the combined yarn. This site http://www.thedietdiary.com/blog/lucia/189 has both the formula and an explanation of the math principals if you are curious as to why it all works out this way.

If a yarn knits up at X stitches per inch when used single, it will knit up at approximately (X * 0.7) stitches per inch when used double stranded. So, my doubled sock weight yarn (7-8 stitches per inch) will knit up at 21 stitches per 4" swatch. This will give me a very light worsted to a slightly heavy DK weight for my project.

There are a lot more sock yarns available in the craft stores than there are DK weight yarns so using the doubling technique really increases your options if you only have the big box craft stores as a yarn source.

If I was knitting a very complicated patterns with lots of bobbles or other such "knit a bunch together" stitches, I'd be a little hesitant to double up as I'm not a very experienced knitter and you do have to watch that you've picked up all the plies of each strand. But I've had no problems knitting double with I'm doing less complicated stitches.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

gram26 said:


> thadeus40 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for the link. I printed it and will keep it with me when yarn shopping...it's exactly what I needed.
> ...


Try using click and hold and highlight the area you want to print. Once highlighted move your mouse into the highlighted area and right click then select print. When your print box comes up click on print selected instead of allowing to print all.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

crjc said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > DK means double knitting. It depends on where you are or, more correctly, where the pattern is from to determine actual size. Here in US DK is smaller, like a #3. Some countries talk of our #4 knitting worsted as a double knitting yarn. The best thing to do is look at the gauge given on the pattern and look for a yarn that is the same or very close. There are also several charts on line - conversion charts, etc. that give different arn sizes for different countries. There is probably one here in Links an Resources.
> ...


Here is a link to a yarn tension guide. Scroll all the way to the bottom and it demonstrates how to use the wrap method to determine gauge when you do not have a label.

http://www.yarnfwd.com/main/tension.html


----------



## espelette (Dec 29, 2011)

In Aussie we consider DK equivalent to 8ply. Some yarns will knit exactly to that tension others because of the dye colour will knit between 8ply and 10 ply. Hope this helps


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

espelette said:


> In Aussie we consider DK equivalent to 8ply. Some yarns will knit exactly to that tension others because of the dye colour will knit between 8ply and 10 ply. Hope this helps


thank you i will try the wrap method.


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

I have been making Sam Scarecrow by Jean Greenhowe and she recommends DK yarn. She explains on her website about the yarn and the confusion. I think you will find it helpful to read what she has to say on the subject:

http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/newsletter15.html



thadeus40 said:


> A pattern I want to use recommends a yarn that I have no access to but it refers to it as DK. I can't find DK translated in any abbreviation tables. I have a feeling it may be a light weight yarn...maybe #3 weight...any clues for me?


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

past said:


> gram26 said:
> 
> 
> > thadeus40 said:
> ...


I had trouble printing it too. I highlighted the selection and checked selection on my printer. When it wouldn't print I clicked start on printer and OK under "preparing to print." Then it worked.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

double knitting 8 ply next weight after 4ply, 5 ply, 8 ply,


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

usually knitting on 4mm needles


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

In Australia it means 8 ply


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I use the WPI method if I am unsure of the yarn type. This explains the method.

http://www.woolfestival.com/articles/WPI.htm


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

awpacky said:


> I have been making Sam Scarecrow by Jean Greenhowe and she recommends DK yarn. She explains on her website about the yarn and the confusion. I think you will find it helpful to read what she has to say on the subject:
> 
> http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/newsletter15.html
> 
> ...


That's a good article. Bear in mind, many of her patterns are for small items and are knitted very closely, this is why she uses small needles. For general use on things like jumpers, for example, DK yarn is knitted on 4mm (US size 6) needles with smaller needles for the cuffs and waistband.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

chrisdeitchley said:


> A shop owner (American) once told me: During WWII in England, knitters were knitting for the war effort but yarn was limited. Basically only one kind and weight of yarn was available...DK. Knitters used 1 strand for knitting socks and other lighter gauge items. But they used 2 strands (Double Knitting) for sweaters and heavy scarves. I have no idea if this is really true, but it is a wonderful story and certainly speaks to our British friends' resourcefulness.


Double Knit does indeed get its name from the fact we used to hold two strands of thinner yarn together. Up until quite recently, only about fifty years ago, baby clothes were knitted using 2-ply; older children's and ladieswear, as well as summerweight menswear, were knitted on 3-ply; heavier men's jumpers were knitted using 4-ply.

A couple of years ago, I dug out one of my late mother's books and made myself a very nice polo-style Summer shirt using 3-ply, it came out great and only took 9 ounces (250g), but it was worked on UK sze 11 (US size 2) needles; all those tiny stitches, it may be a while before I make myself a second shirt using that pattern!

Dave


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> or DK stands for Dizzy Knitter...


mmmmmmmmmmmmwwwwwwwaaaaaahhhhhh ! LOVE IT

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## danigwen (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is a link to the knitpicks site that helped me. http://community.knitpicks.com/page/1984936age:8101


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

[\quote]
Here is a link to a yarn tension guide. Scroll all the way to the bottom and it demonstrates how to use the wrap method to determine gauge when you do not have a label.

http://www.yarnfwd.com/main/tension.html[/quote]

Thanks so much, great chart!!!


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have been using the #3 yarn on the patterns I received from the UK and my swatch comes out perfect.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have been using the #3 yarn on the patterns I received from the UK and my swatch comes out perfect.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

with #6 US needles


----------



## fayemike (Dec 4, 2011)

DK is 8ply. You can knit two 4ply's together and jeronimo youv'e got DK


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

What is the name of the yarn you are using? Is it worsted?



joycie3 said:


> I have been using the #3 yarn on the patterns I received from the UK and my swatch comes out perfect.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thadeus40 said:
> 
> 
> > A pattern I want to use recommends a yarn that I have no access to but it refers to it as DK. I can't find DK translated in any abbreviation tables. I have a feeling it may be a light weight yarn...maybe #3 weight...any clues for me?
> ...


Thats right here in NZ we refer to DK as double knit & when they mention another weight yarn I get so confused would be rather good if all yarns had the same meaning instead what they do now.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi there-here in NZ DK is double knit & knitted on size 4mm needles. It is a common yarn here, and most patterns here are done with this yarn. We are confused by so many variations of yarn globally, but the needles are a pretty good indicator of the type of yarn required. I do not crochet, so cannot give needle size LOL


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> chrisdeitchley said:
> 
> 
> > A shop owner (American) once told me: During WWII in England, knitters were knitting for the war effort but yarn was limited. Basically only one kind and weight of yarn was available...DK. Knitters used 1 strand for knitting socks and other lighter gauge items. But they used 2 strands (Double Knitting) for sweaters and heavy scarves. I have no idea if this is really true, but it is a wonderful story and certainly speaks to our British friends' resourcefulness.
> ...


I really love the look of garments made with fine wool and smaller needles. I also love the old vintage patterns - especially the ones my late mum had - they kind of transport you back to when your mother was young and you were just a child!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

caros said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > chrisdeitchley said:
> ...


The drape of clothes made with fine yarn weights is fantastic, UK knitwear manufacturers make lots of mens lightweight pullovers with 3-ply and they're ideal for Spring and cool Summer evenings.

I can remember one of my nannies railing against double knit as "too crude for a proper pattern" when she saw a pattern for a cricket jumper using it, "you couldn't put *that* on a child" she declared! I was six or seven at the time and at Prep School, my cricket jumpers with their intricate cable patters were all made 'properly' using 4-ply. She did relent, a little, when she saw the one I made myself when I was about twelve or thirteen; but she'd retired by then, so she wasn't in governess-mode!

Dave


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I still have patterns for baby knits in 3 and 4 ply yarns, these are very old patterns dating back to the 70's and I still knit them. Deramores carries a nice range of 8 ply/DK yarns.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I still have patterns for baby knits in 3 and 4 ply yarns, these are very old patterns dating back to the 70's and I still knit them. Deramores carries a nice range of 8 ply/DK yarns.


I use a nice little 4-ply twisted-rib pattern for a sleeveless baby top for friends. I have a general rule where friends are concerned, one top per sprog, otherwise it can get out of hand!

Deramores are brill, I've never had a bad experience buying from them, although I'm lucky because I have two yarn shops near where I live and I'm in Central London at least twice a week.

Dave


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

awpacky said:


> What is the name of the yarn you are using? Is it worsted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have used Bernat Softee baby, Lion Brand Baby Soft. I am going to try Lion Brand Micro Spun. It is a little heavier so will probably have to adjut my needle size. I do not use wool when making most of my doll clothes or baby clothes. Lots of people are allergic to wool.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Try this. 
Open a new Word document. 
Highlight the chart ONLY.
Left-click "Edit" at the top of the screen
Left-click "Copy"
Minimize [the - at the right next to the x for closing]
Put the cursor anywhere in the new Word document
Click "Paste"
The chart should be copied into the Word document. If the whole page copies, U can highlight and delete the parts U don't need; or re-format the document to suit your needs.


gram26 said:


> thadeus40 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for the link. I printed it and will keep it with me when yarn shopping...it's exactly what I needed.
> ...


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Try this.
> Open a new Word document.
> Highlight the chart ONLY.
> Left-click "Edit" at the top of the screen
> ...


Thanks Dsynr for the help.....on my way to try it!


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you Joycie, I think the micro spun could be a good choice for the Jean Greenhowe toys also and Jo Ann fabric had it on sale.



joycie3 said:


> awpacky said:
> 
> 
> > What is the name of the yarn you are using? Is it worsted?
> ...


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes, I checked with Lion Brand and it is a #3 yarn. I started the buttonless cardigan from Ladyfingers today and it is reallycoming out soon. I really like the colors.


awpacky said:


> Thank you Joycie, I think the micro spun could be a good choice for the Jean Greenhowe toys also and Jo Ann fabric had it on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes, I checked with Lion Brand and it is a #3 yarn. I started the buttonless cardigan from Ladyfingers today and it is reallycoming out soon. I really like the colors.


awpacky said:


> Thank you Joycie, I think the micro spun could be a good choice for the Jean Greenhowe toys also and Jo Ann fabric had it on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I really like the weight of the fabric DK yarns produces for sweaters. Not so heavy and warm as worsted. Can be worn in the house...with American heating standards. Worsted weight I can only wear for sweaters to be worn outside...alone in the fall or spring and under a jacket for winter outdoor sctivity. Joan 8060


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I think that 8 ply is same as DK. My daughter likes it for all jumpers I make her. She says any thicker than that an it is too warm for her. Usually I work on the needle size to work out the thickness.


----------



## 66sindy01 (Oct 7, 2011)

DK is double knitting wool


----------

